# system von partition nach partition kopieren

## Treborius

wie der titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne

mein system auf der harddisk aufsetzen,

und dann auf die compact flash karte kopieren

worauf muss ich da achten?

/boot ist eine seperate partition, 

es geht eigentlich nur um / (root)

eine cp auf root geht ja wegen /dev kaum

das ich die fstab danach anpassen muss, ist mir klar

irgendwelche hinweise, tipps?

danke im vorraus, Treb

----------

## disi

Also ich benutze oefter ein tar archive fuer Backup...

Was ich weglasse ist /dev und /proc der Rest ganz normal cp -ar sollte gehen

auf der neuen Platte dann mkdir /dev/; mkdir /proc

dann geh in /dev

```

# mknod -m 660 console c 5 1

# mknod -m 660 null c 1 3

```

Das habe ich von hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

fstab anpassen und danach sollte alles booten.

Was manchmal passiert ist, dass Gruppen in /var gemixt sind oder einfach falsch (habe da ein altes Backup koennte sein das die Gruppen sich geaendert haben). Normal nur bei clamav, da kann man aber fix chown clamav:clamav machen.

----------

## 69719

Wie disi schon schrieb, es geht mit cp -ar, man sollte es nur mittels installcd oder anderen live medien durchführen.

----------

## mastacloak

<klugscheiß>

cp -a reicht aus  :Wink: 

</klugscheiß>

----------

## 69719

Angewohnheit ist angewohnheit  :Wink: 

----------

## sicus

mit cp -ax sollte /proc, /dev und /sys automatisch ignoriert werden, ebenso wie dein /boot das auf einer anderen partition liegt und auch jede andere gemountete partition, hast ja gesagt dir gehts nur um /

und den kopiervorgang solltest du mit einem livesystem ausführen da sonst das dateisystem während des kopiervorgangs evtl. modifiziert wird und du dann unter umständen eine korrupte kopie hast.

----------

